# Problems Installing an Exo Terra Waterfall!!



## reptile_lover (Feb 11, 2007)

I am in the process of installing a large waterfall into my wd viv. The viv is wooden with a glass front. The problem is that the pump and plug are enclosed and I would have to make a whole around 2 inches long and an inch and a half deep to pull the plug through which I really don't want to do (the waterfall was bought from Germany so it has one of the two pin plugs). A friend suggested taking the plug off and replacing it with a UK plug but not sure if I should break the seal on it!! Did anyone else have the same problem?


----------



## rantasam (Nov 28, 2006)

In theory the wiring (blue/brown/green-yellow) should be the same, so you should be able to cut the plug off, feed the wire through a small hole and then fit a british plug to it by stripping the wires back etc. 

DIYnot.com > View topic > European to UK plug rewiring? seems to suggest it'll work fine. If not you could always re-wire it to another 2 pin plug and then use an adaptor to convert it to the british 3 pin standard. Be aware that this'll invalidate any warrenty however.


----------



## repoman (Jan 16, 2007)

its just the same as cutting a moulded plug off something,and making a small hole to take the cable through them fitting another plug aslong as the voltage is same there will be no problem,


----------



## reptile_lover (Feb 11, 2007)

My waterfall is now up and running and my wd love it. I cut off the european plug and changed it to a british plug like you both suggested. Thanks. I will post some pics when I figure how how to do it.


----------



## rantasam (Nov 28, 2006)

Great news. Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## repoman (Jan 16, 2007)

i use imageshack to host my pics dont need to sign up like some others:smile:


----------



## rantasam (Nov 28, 2006)

I've never tried Imageshack to be honest.. I use Photobucket 'cos it's nice and simple - like me. :rotfl:


----------



## reptile_lover (Feb 11, 2007)

Spike basking and trying to hide from the camera and Stimpy relaxing in the waterfall.....he's never out of it!!!










Their little home.


----------

